# Bunch of Stuff



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Multi-Family Auction in IL.

Regards, Mike

http://mattoon.craigslist.org/grq/4360799623.html


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Holy cow! That's a bunch of stuff alright.

http://www.topauctions24-7.com/upl/html_salebill/63906/217_63906.html


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Quite the monster truck in one of those pictures.


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

I could go bankrupt at a sale like that. It will be interesting to see what the Hesston 4760 3X3 goes for though.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Talking to a friend of mine last night that went to this sale: He said there was 2000 people there and they had 5 auctioneers working it. He also said that they were taking forever to work an item.

He was interested in one of the round balers and figured that it would be 5PM before they got around to it, so he left.

Ralph


----------

